# Why do you fish?



## Bugpac (Jan 11, 2010)

Well, ill go first, 90% of what drives me fishing, is the friendships I have made, I have spent more time shooting the bs with guys in the boat than poles in the water before. I really enjoy the thrill of the catch, even getting skunked generally doesn't put me down, I enjoy fishing by myself when i am catching fish, Not so much when i am not, If i am not catching I prefer to have someone to talk to, lol... I started out tourney fishing this yr, and have met some really great guys, Have met a few tools as well. I am pretty sour about the tourney fishing right now, Really puts a nasty taste in my mouth that people get so sore about loosing. A good friend of mine won a tourney a few weeks back, His buddy of about 15-16yrs didnt even congratulate him, Sore way to be right there folks. Anyhow, I am looking forward to fishing a few tourneys with Bang this yr, From what i understand these guys love to fish, but they also do it for the friendships, Never about the money.. Probbaly the only competative fishing I will do this yr. I am really looking forward to getting my 4/5 yr old girls in the boat come may or so, and get them on some of there first fish ever, I cant wait.. I am always game to fish with someone new, If your ever in the area feel free to hit me up, Id be happy to have you along, or tag along with you.  You arent gonna learn anything from me, But i certainly may from you..


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 11, 2010)

Originally I started fishing for exercise, as many of you know I got a bum left arm & leg from an illness i had as a kid and fishing really helps me stay loose and active without feeling like i am actually exercising (i hate the gym/exercise routines!!). Lately tho fishing has taken a backseat to the worming operation, hopefully next year Ill be able to fish more on account of the time having duplicate molds will save me!


----------



## danmyersmn (Jan 11, 2010)

I enjoy being on the water and the rush when you get a hit on the line or the clicker in the reel goes zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!


----------



## wasilvers (Jan 11, 2010)

Because getting high any other way is generally illegal :LOL2: 

One of my earliest memories is being taken fishing by my Dad. I got a hook hung up near my eye and it hurt. Funny thing is, my Dad didn't fish much, maybe 2x a year. 

I like the thrill of the catch, working on fooling a dumb animal, picturing my success to be relived another day. There is just something nice about getting outdoors and enjoying the creation. 

I really like when my kids have a good time fishing. I also get joy out of introducing newbys to my little fishing holes, watching their faces as they catch the 'biggest bass of their life'. Almost as good as catching them yourself.

Guess I fish because I always have a good time! (even when our motor quit within sight of the dock and I spent 2 hours with my Dad rowing back to shore against the wind). A good time even though it should have been crappy.


----------



## Andy (Jan 11, 2010)

The reason I fish is to remember yesterdays, and to make memories of yesterdays to come.

The catch is just an added bonus. 

:beer:


----------



## Crankworm (Jan 11, 2010)

My fishing buddy happens to be my wife of 9 years, we talk more while out in the boat then any other time. Last year we spent over 50 days fishing together I wouldn't trade that time spent with her for anything.


----------



## russ010 (Jan 11, 2010)

There are a lot of reasons why I used to fish... mainly boredom.

Then I found a few websites (including this one) that really made me think about why I fish. It's the *comraderie* and meeting new friends on and off the water. I don't keep many secrets - basically, I like to see people catch fish, whether it's during a tournament or not. (Bugpac saw how Dale and I fish together even in different boats... dale put us on a fish spot which was right next to him).

bug - can't wait to see ya out on the water at the end of this month... you're gonna love it. Us north ga boys are a little different than what you're used to fishing with


----------



## KMixson (Jan 11, 2010)

I like to be out in nature. If I am not catching any fish, I am happy birdwatching, watching alligators or other wildlife. I can take a nap while fishing and wake up to the clicker of the reel singing. The fresh air does not hurt also.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jan 11, 2010)

'Cuz the chicks dig it...


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 11, 2010)

russ010 said:


> There are a lot of reasons why I used to fish... mainly boredom.
> 
> Then I found a few websites (including this one) that really made me think about why I fish. It's the *comraderie* and meeting new friends on and off the water. I don't keep many secrets - basically, I like to see people catch fish, whether it's during a tournament or not. (Bugpac saw how Dale and I fish together even in different boats... dale put us on a fish spot which was right next to him).
> 
> bug - can't wait to see ya out on the water at the end of this month... you're gonna love it. Us north ga boys are a little different than what you're used to fishing with




I was debating going for the fish off, But I have decided I am all done, so ill be there.. Carters tomorrow, I cant wait, Hope the roads cleared off...

Dale is a great fisherman as well, I really wanted nothing more than to see his 5 fish win. Russ, is he a member here?


----------



## russ010 (Jan 11, 2010)

he's a member, but doesn't get on very often I don't think.. I know he gets on GON pretty regular. Lizard Dragger is his screen name on here too


----------



## Specknreds (Jan 11, 2010)

GREAT TOPIC!!! =D> 

Fishing in is my genes. My family has been big fisherman for 3 - 4 generations on both sides of my family. My grandfather died a couple of years ago at the age of 93, but he was still fishing Lake Pontchartrain out of a big Boston Whaler everyday by hisself until he was 86. Taking the boat keys from him was worse than getting the car keys from him :lol: . My family distilled the love and respect for nature in me from birth. 

There is no better rush than having a 20lbs Redfish crash a topwater at daylight and then to see him swim off to fight another day. Although I don't compete in tournaments like I use too, I'm very competitive. A lot of people say I take fishing way to seriously. I love a challenge. The harder the conditions the more I like it. I strive and struggle to become the best fisherman I can. It may not seem like it but this is relaxing to me. It takes my mind off of the daily grind.

I could go on and on. My best memories are of my dad and all of my grand parents taking my brother and I fishing, camping, hunting, and etc.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 11, 2010)

russ010 said:


> There are a lot of reasons why I used to fish... mainly boredom.
> 
> Then I found a few websites (including this one) that really made me think about why I fish. It's the *comraderie* and meeting new friends on and off the water. I don't keep many secrets - basically, I like to see people catch fish, whether it's during a tournament or not. (Bugpac saw how Dale and I fish together even in different boats... dale put us on a fish spot which was right next to him).


That pretty well covers it. Speaking of which, I don't think we've met up in at least 6 months. We need to meet back up a time or two this spring, when it warms up. 

Being the young guy, fishing tourneys at age 15 or 16, I would often have a couple guys idle over and tell me about their pattern that week, at possible risk to their check. Not many sports, where money is involved are you going to find that. 

It might also have to do with the fun. You can't beat landing a large fish. Nothing compares to that. Specknreds pretty well covered that point.


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 11, 2010)

Latham 1/28, I will have a empty seat in the boat...  You down for it Bassboy?


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 11, 2010)

Started fishing with my girl friends dad. He introduced me to bass fishing with a topwater frog, and I've been hooked ever since.

I've been around boating my entire life, and truly believe its in my blood. I have no problem with getting skunked, because it gave me a chance to sit on the water and not think about anything else.

So I guess the combo of the two, excitement and a reason to boat are why I fish. :-k


----------



## fish devil (Jan 11, 2010)

:twisted: I get a rush catching big bass....even a bigger rush releasing her back into the water!!


----------



## njTom (Jan 11, 2010)

I grew up fishing back bays and the ocean with my grandfather. He was part owner of a marina in south jersey and he and my grandmother would babysit me since my mom was a single parent and worked two jobs. I didn't start fishing freshwater until I was around 17 or 18.In the late 80's parents bought a vacation house on a lake in upstate NY and that is when I really started to get into freshwater fishing. There is nothing like walking out on the dock at 6 in the morning, crisp air, the water like glass, topwater lure tied on and casting out and watching a bass explode on the surface. Now being almost 35yrs old with a son and daughter, I want to make our own memories of spending time on the water together.


----------



## Brine (Jan 11, 2010)

Cuz I can't afford to hunt.


----------



## redbug (Jan 11, 2010)

Is there a better way to spend the millions of dollars I have sitting under the mattress? 
I enjoy the competition of the tournaments i fish The 2 weeks a year i go to my farm in Ill. and spend the time with my wife while she gets to catch some nice fish. Meeting new friends that share my love of this great sport.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 11, 2010)

Bugpac said:


> Latham 1/28, I will have a empty seat in the boat...  You down for it Bassboy?



Shoot, if it wasn't a Thursday, I'd be all over it. Aside from weekends, my only school holidays are for the next two months are the 18th, then Feb. 12th and 15th.


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 11, 2010)

bassboy1 said:


> Bugpac said:
> 
> 
> > Latham 1/28, I will have a empty seat in the boat...  You down for it Bassboy?
> ...




I got the wrong date then, it is the last saturday.. Its the 30th of January.

https://www.bassanglersofnorthgeorgia.com/2010schedule.html


----------



## caten in wv (Jan 11, 2010)

i am a retired firefighter and when i was on the job fishing helped me get away from death and the distrction that the job had in it now i fish to spend time with my wife and son we spend at the least 1 day out of the weekend if not both on the water some place here in wv this year we are going to lake erie to try our luck there but what i like about it the most we are together as even if we dont catch a fish its all good


----------



## jigster60 (Jan 11, 2010)

I was hooked when I was 9 yrs old and hooked my 1st Bass by some reeds in a small farm pond next to my house...That Bass pulled my cane pole and gill i was using as bait all over that pond...I finally landed it and it was a lil over 4 pounds and I been hooked ever since... Been hooked for 52 yrs running and will till I leave this earth...
It's like this.... when ya get that tic tic at the end of your line using a jig or worm and that SECOND of anticipation when ya set the hook it could be a 6 incher or a 8 pounder nuffin like that feeling.....
I DO LOVE IT SO............................JIGGY


----------



## masterofillusion (Jan 11, 2010)

tic tic.....3 sec.........whammm! set hook! nothing better than that!


----------



## xiong-tech (Jan 12, 2010)

i've been fishing since i could remember. heck, the whole family use to go. started going hunting w/ my dad around 8 or 9. at 14 i got my hunter ed and started caring a gun. did both until i turned 16 and quit due to the fact that i didn't work so no money for licenses. picking them both back up about 4 years ago and i'm loving it. gives me a chance to go out and not have to worry about the things going on at home. it good exercise when walking to a hole or hunting destination (boats been sitting for over 10 years with no tow vechile. hope to get it back together and out this year.) the rush of being able to imitate a bait fish or call in a turkey is real nice too. i just enjoy the outdoors.


----------



## moreheadsaebass (Jan 12, 2010)

To me there is nothing more peaceful and exciting at the same time. It calms me down, lift me up. Also just for the love of it. I have always loved it. Started fishing when i was about 2 and never looked back. Then came 9 and i went to nothing but bass, and now i am obsessed with it. Meet some great people and have went a lot of places. To me there is no down side. And make a little money every once in a wile.


----------



## tincansailor (Jan 12, 2010)

As a boy raised in Arizona with a dad that was not into the outdoors, I did not have opportunities to fish. When I married my fil introduced me to trout fishing. Didn't catch hardly any so I gave it up. Moved to Arkansas and with the abundance of places to fish I took up fishing again. Been here for over 20 yrs., still don't catch hardly any of any kind but, I do it because I just LOVE it. I can't really give one reason, it is everything that goes with it that just invigerates a retired 66 yr. old old man. I have a cheap little 14' jon boat with a 5 hp motor, 8 fishing rods, a bunch of lures, etc. and when I am on the water I am KING. Still don't catch fish (well, every once in awhile I will catch one) but that don't matter. I am FISHING.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 12, 2010)

I fish for the comrodery (sp?) with my buddys, and just to get out by myself for a good ole stress releaver. The anticipation of what may bite next also helps out


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 12, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> 'Cuz the chicks dig it...



:LOL2:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jan 12, 2010)

Two reasons.1-I DON"T hunt(not against it,just don't do it)
2-Stress relief.Pure and simple.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 12, 2010)

S&MFISH said:


> Two reasons.1-I DON"T hunt(not against it,just don't do it)
> 2-Stress relief.Pure and simple.




Ditto! 8)


----------



## gizfawfish (Jan 12, 2010)

what Quackrstackr said! haha


----------



## Popeye (Jan 13, 2010)

Because even a bad day fishin' is better than a good day at werk.

My dad introduced me to it many years ago. He introduced my sister and brother to the sport as well. I seemed to be the only one that really didn't mind sitting there, not catching anything, so I got the invites to go more often. I only wish when I was younger that I was smart enough to have figured out he wouldn't be around forever and learned more from him. On a calm day he could land a small trout fly on a plate from 75 feet away with a 5 weight rod. I can't even keep 75 feet of fly line in the air.

Mostly I go now because it relaxes me. I totally enjoy fishing alone. I don't mind sharing my boat with others though. Just sometimes it seems more enjoyable going out by myself. As far as tournaments go... Not my cup of tea. I only do one tournament type thing and that is the local cancer benefit ice fishing derby (which is coming up this Feb in case anyone wants to sign up) . Couldn't care less if I never even put a jig in the water for that one.


----------



## Doug (Jan 13, 2010)

My dad got me into fishing when I was very young. He could sit and fish all day long and he was patient with me as a kid not having any patience and would get up and roam around if I did not get any bites. 

Now I am getting my youngest son into fishing and he is loving it. I usually get more enjoyment out of watching him catch his first of any type of fish because he just gets so excited


----------



## Popeye (Jan 13, 2010)

I tried other methods of relaxing but found that smacking the daylights out of a little while ball and screaming Dammit, wasn't really so relaxing after all.


----------



## Andy (Jan 13, 2010)

Popeye said:


> I tried other methods of relaxing but found that smacking the daylights out of a little while ball and screaming Dammit, wasn't really so relaxing after all.



LOL... It's fun until you have to try and find the ball.... I like going to the driving range, there it don't matter, someone else has to worry about finding them.....


----------



## river_wolf (Jan 13, 2010)

I thought I posted something up here, but dont see it. 

Anyway, To be honest, I didn't learn to fish until I met my wife. She is the one that took me out while we were dating and taught me the ways....... 

I guess I found it enjoyable to sit there with my wife and not have to worry about what is going on with the job, what is going on with life, you just sit there and worry about the fish, and you dont even do that. its just a way for me and my wife to sit back and relax and talk about anything that comes to mind. 

Don't get me wrong, Reeling in a big one would be nice here and there, but as many of you have said, a bad day fishing still beats a good day at work.


----------



## poolie (Jan 13, 2010)

These days I fish to get away from it all. There's just nothing like the peacefulness of being out on the water trying to outsmart a bass.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jan 15, 2010)

Sometimes I fish just to figure out and fool a couple fish. Sometimes I fish just to catch some. I like feeling that tick on my line. I don't really know why I have always fished. Just not much I'd rather do.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jan 16, 2010)

'Cause it's real hard to catch and release a ten point'

Getting out into nature after working in the batcave all of daylight. 

Because a fish a cast on top water is more fun than any comedy show.

Because compared to dinner and a movie it's cheap fun.

Jamie


----------



## fish devil (Jan 16, 2010)

:twisted: I eat, FISH, and sleep. Conversation OVER!!!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jan 16, 2010)

Well said Fish Devil. Well said!


----------



## bobberboy (Jan 16, 2010)

I have to agree with Andy, it may be about memories for me too. When I was little my parents owned a resort in central MN. My brothers and I had a wooden flat-bottom with a hole in the bottom. When we rowed it out we would break off a weed and stuff it in the hole. We could out-fish almost anyone on the lake - we even had people wait to get in to our spots after we left. That was in the mid-50's and we mostly used cane poles for panfish. We were too young to help out with the work of the resort so we had all the benefits of living there without any responsibility. It was a little bit of heaven and I miss those times a lot. I fish now because I love everything about it. I used to be hardy and would fish in almost any weather. These days I am a sunny-day fisherman and I am happy to fish or not so long as I am out in the boat. My partner T loves it as well so it gives us good time together without all the distractions of home stuff. We fish, bird watch or sometimes sit on the floor with our legs hanging over the side and have lunch - or not. What could be better...


----------



## dougdad (Jan 22, 2010)

For me it is the day away from it all and the friends, WE LAUGH ALLOT, I seldom go alone as it is to boreing but I do still enjoy it if no friends are available, could live out there I think. I do love the outdoors and spend most of my free time in year around. I hunt too, most species so ther is somthing to do most of the time. We have a short time from the end of March to the end of April when nothing is open so we use that as a gear changing time from hunting to fishhing.


----------



## shizzy77 (Jan 23, 2010)

I took up fishing when I hit my late twenties and quit drinking heavily. I found my self slowing down, looking past today and doing lots of self reflection on life. realized there was more then partying and chasing women. I grabbed my old $12 spinning reel out of my Dad's Garage and was hooked on the first fish I caught. 

Now I fish for the peace and quiet. no phones, no work, no customers, no boss. my two favorite places are in my boat when the sun is coming up or in my portable watching the little blips on the flasher.


----------

